# alps touchpad and usb mouse not 'co-existing'

## davez

Hi!

I got a problem with my laptop and mice.

system: sony vaio PCG-R600HFPD, alps pointing device, USB mouse, kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1

Situation 1: Bootup without usb mouse -> touchpad works fine (recognized as  ps/2 generic mouse). Then i can plug in the usb mouse and a new device is recognized. both mice work fine, i.e. by accessing them in /dev/input/mice

Situation 2: Bootup with usb mouse attached -> touchpad is not recognized anymore. it seems the usb mouse just overwrites the alps touchpad. From now on, only the usb mouse works (recognized as 'KYE Genius USB Wheel Mouse')

Is there a way (kernel configuration, emerging additional stuff.....) to get both pointing devices work? something to do with hotplug?

Thank you!

----------

## dtor

Try loading all your USB modules before loading psmouse module.

----------

## davez

Do you mean I should load psmouse as a module? because I have usb-stuff and ps/2 mouse built-in in the kernel, and not as modules...

----------

## dtor

Chances are that if they are compiled in psmouse gets initialized before USB system, so yes, make psmouse a module and try loading it later.

----------

## davez

Thank you for your advice.. Although it didn't work   :Crying or Very sad: 

Well, but I think I can live with that problem: mouse attached -> office; mouse detached -> mobile

----------

## dtor

What USB options do you have selected?

----------

## davez

These are:

- USB device filesystem

- EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) Support

- OHCI HCD Support

- UHCI HCD Support

- USB Printer Support

- USB Mass Storage Support

- USB HID support

- HID input layer support

everythin compiled into kernel...

----------

